# Black Guns and Ammo Back on the Shelves



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

To celebrate what I anticipated as the defeat of the proposed Assault Weapons Ban, I went shopping for some gun stuff today. Did not find what I wanted the most - a Blackhawk Knoxx Axiom recoil reducing stock for a Mossberg 500 Mariner, but I saw quite a few black rifles back in stock. 

At my local WallyWorld, there were actually three .223 black rifles, a DPMS for around $620, and Bushmaster for ~$995, and a Colt quad rail for ~$1450.

At the other LGSs, I saw a lot of black rifles - ACR in FDE, SIG Sauer 551A1, Springfield SOCOM 16, etc. Some .223 ammo, 50 grain varmint loads only.

I managed to score two value packs of Federal 36 grain .22 LR for only $22.99 for 525 rounds; haven't seen any in a long while, so I grabbed a couple of boxes.

Also picked up some Blackhawk ladder rail covers for a great price - $8.99 each (saved $3.00 on each one). Needed a few to trim out some carbines.

Saw a lot of M2 .223 P-Mags, but I passed on them. I want the M3 version, and some of the just-released 25-round .308 P-Mags when they hit the shelves.

Things appear to be moving back toward restocking inventory, but the parking lots were very full for a mid-week afternoon. Accessories sales are now the boom....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I sure hope this is a trend.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the update, I haven't checked recently


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

At my LGS last week, there were probably 8-10 ARs on the shelf as well as a decent supply of ammo. Still struggling ti find any 45 ammo.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

stood in line at opening time for big5 some 223 and 9m showing up but no 22lr


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Buddy called me and said he saw a couple or ARs at a non-gun store, one for $800 and the other for $900. Also a AR10A for under list, $1425 (list is $1595) On my way to look at it, as soon as wife is up and moving.


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

Black rifles never left here.

Ammo sure the heck isn't back around here and good luck trying to buy any black shotguns.

Don't celebrate to much as we really haven't defeated anything yet.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We can pray!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

LuckyGunner.com finally has some .22LR in stock again. It is still crazy expensive. But at least it is back in stock for the first time in a couple months. Hopefully the prices should start dropping soon.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I visited a local gun store yesterday and he had "some" firearms in inventory but he had it priced ridiculous. This was to keep something in stock. If he priced goods at the levels written above they'd be gone and he'd be laying off his employees becuase there'd be nothing in the store to sell. Mind you he had great reloading supplies (powder, primers, and bullets) but no reloading equipment to save his soul. And his reloading supplies were for .40 hand guns, .38/357, some 9mm and some .30 cal rifle stuff but not a lot. He had a modern Dan Wesson 32-20 I wish I could buy - that's a rare caliber and rare calibers were not impacted by this issue (they are just always high). I have a 32-20 old Colt from my grand father and so having a modern one would be sweet - but i just spent all the available funds I had in the last 48 hours on an 870 and some silver coins. I saw my local city council woman came in; she got two boxes of new Winchester 40cal ammo for her hand gun. I know her very well - before she was on the council but didn't know she had started carrying.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I saw how broken Obama was when his bill went down in flames. I am sure this is not over yet. But in honor of the event I took action.
Remembering I have a complete upper Gas piston I stopped off and purchased a DPMS Panther Arms stripped lower and 95% of the parts to finish it off.
And Adams arms upper and Panther lower should work out very well


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe that you will find some gun dealers that payed to much for the black rifles are are going to end up losing money to sell them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I saw how broken Obama was when his bill went down in flames. I am sure this is not over yet. But in honor of the event I took action.


The first thought that occurred to me when I listened to the replay of Obama's speech last night was how bad of a leader do you have to be if 90% of your followers "want a bill" and you still cannot get it done? (Not that I believe his 90% number, but I am giving him the benefit of the doubt for this argument.) This idiot could not lead a pack of Cub Scouts to a pizza joint! - And thank God for it...


----------



## Jardude (Apr 3, 2013)

Old Man said:


> I believe that you will find some gun dealers that payed to much for the black rifles are are going to end up losing money to sell them.


Catch .22 for them. People scream, and sue for, gouging if the raise the price when stuff is on the way up but if they don't they get skinned on the way back down.


----------

